
President Putin's Fiction: 10 False Claims About Ukraine - happyscrappy
http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2014/03/222988.htm
======
luciderous
It's not a propaganda, mind you. All the Putin's myths and FUD are being very
well debunked in this article. I live in Ukraine and see what happens here
with my own eyes. Trust me, whatever Putin and his state-funded media (RT,
ITAR-TASS and others) say is bullshit.

------
reirob
It is a pity that there is so much propaganda on both sides of this conflict.
I do not like Putin and will open a champaign bottle once he will be replaced
by a better successor. But this article hides some of the facts.

A more critical view: [http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/the-ukraine-crisis-
through-the-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/the-ukraine-crisis-through-the-
whimsy-of-international-law-1.2559980)

------
free652
So this is propaganda and not sure why the article is posted here, this isn't
reddit. And most of these are up to interpretation. So BS.

